# هل شعرت بكل دة ؟؟؟؟طيب لية



## candy shop (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*هل شعرت في يوم ....................*

هل شعرت في يوم .................... 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

هل شعرت يوم بأنك تكره هذه الحياة وتكره ذلك اليوم الذي عصف بك إلى الدنيا .

هل جاء يوما استلذت فيه عيناك بالبكاء ,أم جاك ذاك اليوم الذي جمدت فيه عيونك عن البكاء وعجزت عن أن تعبر حتى عن نفسها.
هل جاك ذاك اليوم الذي شعرت فيه بأن الحياة حالكة شديدة السواد والظلمة.
هل شعرت باليأس شبح يسير وراءك أينما ذهبت.
هل شعرت بضباب يعمى عينك عن كل ماهو جميل حتى في نظر الآخرين.
هل شعرت يوما انك فقدت الشعور بلذة اى شئ في الحياة.
هل شعرت بوحدة لم بتعهدها قلبك من قبل خاصة عندما تشعر أن الله وكأنه أغلق أذنه عن أن يسمعك.
هل رأيت حلمك يتبدد أمام عينك وأنت عاجز حتى عن أن تلملم أشلاء ما تبقى منه.
هل شعرت ببعد المسافة بينك وبين السماء واستحالة وصول صوتك إليه وشعرت بأنه بينك وبينه ملايين الأميال التي تحول دون وصول صوتك إليه.
هل شعرت يوما انك حتى لو شعرت بلحظه سعادة تجد قبضة في قلبك تنبهك بعدم الإفراط في السعادة ,خوفا من عاقبتها.
هل شعرت بانحناء يقضم ظهرك من ثقل حمل الهموم التي على كاهلك.


؟


هل كل هذا بسبب رحيل......أب .....أم.....أخ...... حبيب......؟؟؟؟
هل بسبب تحطيم حلم عمرك؟؟؟؟
هل بسبب المشاكل التي تحاصرك من كل جانب؟؟؟؟
هل بسبب الشعور بالوحدة ؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل بسبب الشعور بالظلم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل بسبب الشعور بالعجز؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل بسبب الشعور بالخوف ؟؟؟؟؟
هل بسبب الإخفاق في إسعاد الآخرين أو بالحرى إسعاد نفسك؟؟؟؟؟
هل فشلت في العثور على الحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل شعرت بأنك تائه لا تعرف هدف لك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل شعرت بمرور العمر دون شعور لحظي بالرضا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل شعرت بالذل والمهانة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل شعرت بالخزي والعار؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل تعانى من الآم جسدية شديدة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


---------------

هل تشعر وانه بالفعل يتجاهلك ويدير وجهه بعيد عنك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وهل لرجل الأوجاع ومختبر الحزن أن يتجاهل شكواك.!!!!!!!!
هل ذلك الذي يوما مات بدلا عنك كي تحيا أنت.............. يتلذذ بعذابك الآن .
أليس هو
الشخص الذي قال لك افرح في كل حين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وهل كان بغافل عن كل ماسوف تلقاه في حياتك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

لماذا لم تقل له يوم أشكرك....... نعم تقول له أشكرك....... وليس لأننا يجب أن نشكر في كل حين وحسب, بل لأنه سمح لك أن ترتشف ولو جرعة صغيرة من كأسه التي تجرعها بدلا عنك.
لماذا بدلا من أن تقول له لماذا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
تقول له هابني قوة للاحتمال.....................



"انه بضيقات كثيرة ينبغي أن ندخل ملكوت الله"


سمعت كلمات رائعة أريد أن أشاركك بها عزيزي القارئ........
القمح يطحن طحنا ,ويسحق سحقا قبل أن يعطى خبزا وغذاء.
البخور يحرق بالنار ليفوح طيبه .
الأرض تحرث حرثا بالآلات حادة قبل أن تعطى أثمارها.

وكذلك القلب عليه أن ينسحق وينكسر قبل أن ينال رضي الله ويمتع صاحبه بأعذب ساعات الحياة"القلب المنسحق والمنكسر يا الله لا تحتقره" 
كأنه فرض ع الطبيعة البشرية أن تتألم وتذوب أمام الله قبل أن تكون النفس بركة للعالم .
إن أردت أن تفرح مع الفرحين وان تبكى مع الباكين........
إن أردت أن تعزى المحزونين وتبهج اليائسين .......
إن أردت أن تفرح المكروبين وتغنى المنكوبين.
فأعبر أولا طريق الجلجثة متبعا خطوات سيدك.
متقبلا العذاب والآلام حتى تستطيع أن ترثى الآخرين.
عزيزي .......لا تنتظر من يخرجك مما أنت فيه غيره هوووووووووووووووو
ثق أن فيه الكفاية.


وثق



انه سوف يأتي زمان يهرب فيه الحزن والموت الى غير رجعة حيث يمسح الله كل دمعه في عيوننا.​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل شعرت في يوم ....................*



> انه سوف يأتي زمان يهرب فيه الحزن والموت الى غير رجعة حيث يمسح الله كل دمعه في عيوننا.



آمين تعالى يا رب بسرعة امسح دموعنا و اشف جراحنا و داوى الامنا

ميرسى يا احلى كاندى​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل شعرت في يوم ....................*

_*ميرسى يا كاندى بجد موضوع رااااااااائع*_​


----------



## وليم تل (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل شعرت في يوم ....................*

ثق



انه سوف يأتي زمان يهرب فيه الحزن والموت الى غير رجعة حيث يمسح الله كل دمعه في عيوننا.
هكذا الحياة نقبلها بحلوها ومرها 
ونتالف معها بقوة ايماننا باللة
موضوع رائع 
كاندى
وكل سنة وانتى طيبة
مودتى​


----------



## candy shop (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل شعرت في يوم ....................*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> آمين تعالى يا رب بسرعة امسح دموعنا و اشف جراحنا و داوى الامنا
> 
> ميرسى يا احلى كاندى​



ربنا يخليكى يا فراشتى يا قمر

كل سنه وانتى طيبه​


----------



## candy shop (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل شعرت في يوم ....................*



marmar_maroo قال:


> _*ميرسى يا كاندى بجد موضوع رااااااااائع*_​




ميرسى ليكى انتى يا مرمر
كل سنه وانتى طيبه يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل شعرت في يوم ....................*



وليم تل قال:


> ثق
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ميرسى اوى يا وليم
على رأيك فى الموضوع
كل سنه وانت طيب​


----------



## رومانتيك (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل شعرت في يوم ....................*

وثق



 انه سوف يأتي زمان يهرب فيه الحزن والموت الى غير رجعة حيث يمسح الله كل دمعه في عيوننا.


راااااااااائع ياكاندى متعرفيش كنت محتاجه الكلام ده اد ايه
ميرسى ياقمر ربنا يباركك​


----------



## استفانوس (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل شعرت في يوم ....................*




> القمح يطحن طحنا ,ويسحق سحقا قبل أن يعطى خبزا وغذاء.
> البخور يحرق بالنار ليفوح طيبه .
> الأرض تحرث حرثا بالآلات حادة قبل أن تعطى أثمارها


اشكرك عزيزتي على هذا الكلمات الرائعة
وفي الحقيقة انا مررت في جميعها
وها انا اتي اليوم واقول
أيها الفخاري الأعظم 
أنا كالخزف بين يديك 
عد واصنعني وعاء آخر 
مثلما يحسن في عينيك 
اخضع ذاتي دون عناد 
لأصابعك تشكل فيّ 
لن أتوجع لن أتراجع 
فأنا اشتقت لعملك فيّ 
آتي إليك بكل فسادي 
ثقتي في نعمتك ويديك 
لا لليأس ولا للماضي 
قلبي إتجه الآن إليك ​


----------



## جويل (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل شعرت في يوم ....................*

"انه بضيقات كثيرة ينبغي أن ندخل ملكوت الله
عزيزي .......لا تنتظر من يخرجك مما أنت فيه غيره هوووووووووووووووو
ثق أن فيه الكفاية


وثق



انه سوف يأتي زمان يهرب فيه الحزن والموت الى غير رجعة حيث يمسح الله كل دمعه في عيوننا.

موضوع حلو كتير كتير كتير وفيه عبر عظيمة
بشكرك من كل قلبي  يا كاندي على كلماتك الرائعة 
الرب يبارك حياتك ويحميك


----------



## candy shop (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل شعرت في يوم ....................*



رومانتيك قال:


> وثق
> 
> 
> 
> ...




اشكر ربنا  قدرت اقدم حاجه مفيده

كل سنه وانتى طيبه يا قمر​به


----------



## candy shop (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل شعرت في يوم ....................*



استفانوس قال:


> اشكرك عزيزتي على هذا الكلمات الرائعة
> وفي الحقيقة انا مررت في جميعها
> وها انا اتي اليوم واقول
> أيها الفخاري الأعظم
> ...




انا سعيده بمشاركتك الجميله 

والكلام الجميل

ربنا يباركك

وكل سنه وانت طيب​


----------



## candy shop (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل شعرت في يوم ....................*



جويل قال:


> "انه بضيقات كثيرة ينبغي أن ندخل ملكوت الله
> عزيزي .......لا تنتظر من يخرجك مما أنت فيه غيره هوووووووووووووووو
> ثق أن فيه الكفاية
> 
> ...






ميرسى اوى على الكلام الجميل 

ربنا يباركك

وكل سنه وانت طيب​


----------



## Meriamty (14 يناير 2008)

*{}  هل شعرت في يوم بــ ... !!!*

 








هل شعرت يوم بأنك تكره هذه الحياة وتكره ذلك اليوم الذي عصف بك إلى الدنيا .

هل جاء يوما استلذت فيه عيناك بالبكاء ,أم جاك ذاك اليوم الذي جمدت فيه عيونك عن البكاء وعجزت عن أن تعبر حتى عن نفسها.
هل جاك ذاك اليوم الذي شعرت فيه بأن الحياة حالكة شديدة السواد والظلمة.
هل شعرت باليأس شبح يسير وراءك أينما ذهبت.
هل شعرت بضباب يعمى عينك عن كل ماهو جميل حتى في نظر الآخرين.
هل شعرت يوما انك فقدت الشعور بلذة اى شئ في الحياة.
هل شعرت بوحدة لم بتعهدها قلبك من قبل خاصة عندما تشعر أن الله وكأنه أغلق أذنه عن أن يسمعك.
هل رأيت حلمك يتبدد أمام عينك وأنت عاجز حتى عن أن تلملم أشلاء ما تبقى منه.
هل شعرت ببعد المسافة بينك وبين السماء واستحالة وصول صوتك إليه وشعرت بأنه بينك وبينه ملايين الأميال التي تحول دون وصول صوتك إليه.
هل شعرت يوما انك حتى لو شعرت بلحظه سعادة تجد قبضة في قلبك تنبهك بعدم الإفراط في السعادة ,خوفا من عاقبتها.
هل شعرت بانحناء يقضم ظهرك من ثقل حمل الهموم التي على كاهلك.


؟


هل كل هذا بسبب رحيل......أب .....أم.....أخ...... حبيب......؟؟؟؟
هل بسبب تحطيم حلم عمرك؟؟؟؟
هل بسبب المشاكل التي تحاصرك من كل جانب؟؟؟؟
هل بسبب الشعور بالوحدة ؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل بسبب الشعور بالظلم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل بسبب الشعور بالعجز؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل بسبب الشعور بالخوف ؟؟؟؟؟
هل بسبب الإخفاق في إسعاد الآخرين أو بالحرى إسعاد نفسك؟؟؟؟؟
هل فشلت في العثور على الحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل شعرت بأنك تائه لا تعرف هدف لك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل شعرت بمرور العمر دون شعور لحظي بالرضا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل شعرت بالذل والمهانة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل شعرت بالخزي والعار؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل تعانى من الآم جسدية شديدة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

---------------

هل تشعر وانه بالفعل يتجاهلك ويدير وجهه بعيد عنك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وهل لرجل الأوجاع ومختبر الحزن أن يتجاهل شكواك.!!!!!!!!
هل ذلك الذي يوما مات بدلا عنك كي تحيا أنت.............. يتلذذ بعذابك الآن .
أليس هو
الشخص الذي قال لك افرح في كل حين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وهل كان بغافل عن كل ماسوف تلقاه في حياتك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

لماذا لم تقل له يوم أشكرك....... نعم تقول له أشكرك....... وليس لأننا يجب أن نشكر في كل حين وحسب, بل لأنه سمح لك أن ترتشف ولو جرعة صغيرة من كأسه التي تجرعها بدلا عنك.
لماذا بدلا من أن تقول له لماذا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
تقول له هابني قوة للاحتمال.....................


"انه بضيقات كثيرة ينبغي أن ندخل ملكوت الله"


سمعت كلمات رائعة أريد أن أشاركك بها عزيزي القارئ........
القمح يطحن طحنا ,ويسحق سحقا قبل أن يعطى خبزا وغذاء.
البخور يحرق بالنار ليفوح طيبه .
الأرض تحرث حرثا بالآلات حادة قبل أن تعطى أثمارها.

وكذلك القلب عليه أن ينسحق وينكسر قبل أن ينال رضي الله ويمتع صاحبه بأعذب ساعات الحياة"القلب المنسحق والمنكسر يا الله لا تحتقره"
كأنه فرض ع الطبيعة البشرية أن تتألم وتذوب أمام الله قبل أن تكون النفس بركة للعالم .
إن أردت أن تفرح مع الفرحين وان تبكى مع الباكين........
إن أردت أن تعزى المحزونين وتبهج اليائسين .......
إن أردت أن تفرح المكروبين وتغنى المنكوبين.
فأعبر أولا طريق الجلجثة متبعا خطوات سيدك.
متقبلا العذاب والآلام حتى تستطيع أن ترثى الآخرين.
عزيزي .......لا تنتظر من يخرجك مما أنت فيه غيره هوووووووووووووووو
ثق أن فيه الكفاية.

وثق


انه سوف يأتي زمان يهرب فيه الحزن والموت الى غير رجعة حيث يمسح الله كل دمعه في عيوننا.



​​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}  هل شعرت في يوم بــ ... !!!*

*ميرسى ياقمر على الموضوع الجميل ده
ربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## Meriamty (14 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}  هل شعرت في يوم بــ ... !!!*

ميرسى يا مرمورة بحضورك الجميل 

وربنا معاكى فى الامتحانات يارب 

ربنا يبارك وتكونى من المتفوقين يارب


----------



## candy shop (5 مارس 2008)

هل شعرت بكل دة ؟؟؟؟طيب لية 



هل شعرت يوم بأنك تكره هذه الحياة وتكره ذلك اليوم الذي عصف بك إلى الدنيا .

هل جاء يوما استلذت فيه عيناك بالبكاء ,أم جاك ذاك اليوم الذي جمدت فيه عيونك عن البكاء وعجزت عن أن تعبر حتى عن نفسها.
هل جاك ذاك اليوم الذي شعرت فيه بأن الحياة حالكة شديدة السواد والظلمة.
هل شعرت باليأس شبح يسير وراءك أينما ذهبت.
هل شعرت بضباب يعمى عينك عن كل ماهو جميل حتى في نظر الآخرين.
هل شعرت يوما انك فقدت الشعور بلذة اى شئ في الحياة.
هل شعرت بوحدة لم بتعهدها قلبك من قبل خاصة عندما تشعر أن الله وكأنه أغلق أذنه عن أن يسمعك.
هل رأيت حلمك يتبدد أمام عينك وأنت عاجز حتى عن أن تلملم أشلاء ما تبقى منه.
هل شعرت ببعد المسافة بينك وبين السماء واستحالة وصول صوتك إليه وشعرت بأنه بينك وبينه ملايين الأميال التي تحول دون وصول صوتك إليه.
هل شعرت يوما انك حتى لو شعرت بلحظه سعادة تجد قبضة في قلبك تنبهك بعدم الإفراط في السعادة ,خوفا من عاقبتها.
هل شعرت بانحناء يقضم ظهرك من ثقل حمل الهموم التي على كاهلك.

؟

هل كل هذا بسبب رحيل......أب .....أم.....أخ...... حبيب......؟؟؟؟
هل بسبب تحطيم حلم عمرك؟؟؟؟
هل بسبب المشاكل التي تحاصرك من كل جانب؟؟؟؟
هل بسبب الشعور بالوحدة ؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل بسبب الشعور بالظلم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل بسبب الشعور بالعجز؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل بسبب الشعور بالخوف ؟؟؟؟؟
هل بسبب الإخفاق في إسعاد الآخرين أو بالحرى إسعاد نفسك؟؟؟؟؟
هل فشلت في العثور على الحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل شعرت بأنك تائه لا تعرف هدف لك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل شعرت بمرور العمر دون شعور لحظي بالرضا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل شعرت بالذل والمهانة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل شعرت بالخزي والعار؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل تعانى من الآم جسدية شديدة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

---------------

هل تشعر وانه بالفعل يتجاهلك ويدير وجهه بعيد عنك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وهل لرجل الأوجاع ومختبر الحزن أن يتجاهل شكواك.!!!!!!!!
هل ذلك الذي يوما مات بدلا عنك كي تحيا أنت.............. يتلذذ بعذابك الآن .
أليس هو
الشخص الذي قال لك افرح في كل حين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وهل كان بغافل عن كل ماسوف تلقاه في حياتك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

لماذا لم تقل له يوم أشكرك....... نعم تقول له أشكرك....... وليس لأننا يجب أن نشكر في كل حين وحسب, بل لأنه سمح لك أن ترتشف ولو جرعة صغيرة من كأسه التي تجرعها بدلا عنك.
لماذا بدلا من أن تقول له لماذا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
تقول له هابني قوة للاحتمال.....................



"انه بضيقات كثيرة ينبغي أن ندخل ملكوت الله"


سمعت كلمات رائعة أريد أن أشاركك بها عزيزي القارئ........
القمح يطحن طحنا ,ويسحق سحقا قبل أن يعطى خبزا وغذاء.
البخور يحرق بالنار ليفوح طيبه .
الأرض تحرث حرثا بالآلات حادة قبل أن تعطى أثمارها.

وكذلك القلب عليه أن ينسحق وينكسر قبل أن ينال رضا الله ويمتع صاحبه بأعذب ساعات الحياة"القلب المنسحق والمنكسر يا الله لا تحتقره" 
كأنه فرض ع الطبيعة البشرية أن تتألم وتذوب أمام الله قبل أن تكون النفس بركة للعالم .
إن أردت أن تفرح مع الفرحين وان تبكى مع الباكين........
إن أردت أن تعزى المحزونين وتبهج اليائسين .......
إن أردت أن تفرح المكروبين وتغنى المنكوبين.
فأعبر أولا طريق الجلجثة متبعا خطوات سيدك.
متقبلا العذاب والآلام حتى تستطيع أن ترثى الآخرين.
عزيزي .......لا تنتظر من يخرجك مما أنت فيه غيره هوووووووووووووووو
ثق أن فيه الكفاية.


وثق



انه سوف يأتي زمان يهرب فيه الحزن والموت الى غير رجعة حيث يمسح الله كل دمعه في عيوننا
.​


----------



## ايرينى جورج (5 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل شعرت بكل دة ؟؟؟؟طيب لية*

كلماتك قد اية معزية اة هما كلمتين لكن فى الصميم
شكرا يا امى


----------



## sameh7610 (5 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل شعرت بكل دة ؟؟؟؟طيب لية*



> انه سوف يأتي زمان يهرب فيه الحزن والموت الى غير رجعة حيث يمسح الله كل دمعه في عيوننا


كلمات مؤثرة فعلاً
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## candy shop (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل شعرت بكل دة ؟؟؟؟طيب لية*



ايرينى جورج قال:


> كلماتك قد اية معزية اة هما كلمتين لكن فى الصميم
> شكرا يا امى



ميرسى ليكى يا قمر

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل شعرت بكل دة ؟؟؟؟طيب لية*



sameh7610 قال:


> كلمات مؤثرة فعلاً
> ربنا يعوضك



شكرااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل شعرت بكل دة ؟؟؟؟طيب لية*

موضوع رائع يا كاندى ميرررسى يا حبيبتى ور بنا يباركك .


----------



## candy shop (7 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل شعرت بكل دة ؟؟؟؟طيب لية*



Dona Nabil قال:


> موضوع رائع يا كاندى ميرررسى يا حبيبتى ور بنا يباركك .




ميرسى اوى يا دونتى

ربنا يباركك​​


----------



## IIsadbirdII (7 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل شعرت بكل دة ؟؟؟؟طيب لية*

عاجز عن التعبير........بجد
ربنا يعزينا كلنا


----------



## Coptic Man (7 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل شعرت بكل دة ؟؟؟؟طيب لية*




> "انه بضيقات كثيرة ينبغي أن ندخل ملكوت الله"


 
ربنا يباركك يا كاندي

حقيقي موضوع ريحني اوووووووووووووووووووووووووووي

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## وليم تل (7 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل شعرت بكل دة ؟؟؟؟طيب لية*

القمح يطحن طحنا ,ويسحق سحقا قبل أن يعطى خبزا وغذاء.
البخور يحرق بالنار ليفوح طيبه .
الأرض تحرث حرثا بالآلات حادة قبل أن تعطى أثمارها.
موضوع اكثر من رائع 
كاندى
وروعتة تنبع من امثلتة السابقة
وحقــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا
"انه بضيقات كثيرة ينبغي أن ندخل ملكوت الله"
ودمتى بود​


----------



## candy shop (7 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل شعرت بكل دة ؟؟؟؟طيب لية*



IIsadbirdII قال:


> عاجز عن التعبير........بجد
> ربنا يعزينا كلنا



ميرسى لزوقك​


----------



## candy shop (7 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل شعرت بكل دة ؟؟؟؟طيب لية*



Coptic Man قال:


> ربنا يباركك يا كاندي
> 
> حقيقي موضوع ريحني اوووووووووووووووووووووووووووي
> 
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك



شكراااااااااا ليك يا مينا

وربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## candy shop (7 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل شعرت بكل دة ؟؟؟؟طيب لية*



وليم تل قال:


> القمح يطحن طحنا ,ويسحق سحقا قبل أن يعطى خبزا وغذاء.
> البخور يحرق بالنار ليفوح طيبه .
> الأرض تحرث حرثا بالآلات حادة قبل أن تعطى أثمارها.
> موضوع اكثر من رائع
> ...




ميرسى اوى يا وليم  على التعليق الجميل

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل شعرت بكل دة ؟؟؟؟طيب لية*



> انه سوف يأتي زمان يهرب فيه الحزن والموت الى غير رجعة حيث يمسح الله كل دمعه في عيوننا


 
*فعلا كلماتك جميل ومعزيه وتقوي النفس الضعيفه لابعاد الحدود *
*قومي يا نقسي من رقاد الكسل لان الرب ممسك بيدك *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك *​


----------



## the servant (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل شعرت بكل دة ؟؟؟؟طيب لية*

موضوع رائع استاذتنا,,,

صدقيني انا مريت بكل كلمة من كلام الموضوع دة لغاية فترة قريبة لغاية ما لقيت الفرح الحقيقي ,اة ممكن بغبائي البشري احزن نفسي لكن مادمنا عارفين كلمة السر في الخروج من الحالة دي وهي


"يسوع شبع النفس"​"


----------



## candy shop (9 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل شعرت بكل دة ؟؟؟؟طيب لية*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> *فعلا كلماتك جميل ومعزيه وتقوي النفس الضعيفه لابعاد الحدود *
> *قومي يا نقسي من رقاد الكسل لان الرب ممسك بيدك *
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك *​



ميرسى اوى يا قمر

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (9 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل شعرت بكل دة ؟؟؟؟طيب لية*



frai قال:


> موضوع رائع استاذتنا,,,
> 
> صدقيني انا مريت بكل كلمة من كلام الموضوع دة لغاية فترة قريبة لغاية ما لقيت الفرح الحقيقي ,اة ممكن بغبائي البشري احزن نفسي لكن مادمنا عارفين كلمة السر في الخروج من الحالة دي وهي
> 
> ...



شكراااااااااا على التعليق الجميل يا فراى

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## candy shop (20 مارس 2008)

هل شعرت بكل دة ؟؟؟؟طيب لية 



هل شعرت يوم بأنك تكره هذه الحياة وتكره ذلك اليوم الذي عصف بك إلى الدنيا .

هل جاء يوما استلذت فيه عيناك بالبكاء ,أم جاك ذاك اليوم الذي جمدت فيه عيونك عن البكاء وعجزت عن أن تعبر حتى عن نفسها.
هل جاك ذاك اليوم الذي شعرت فيه بأن الحياة حالكة شديدة السواد والظلمة.
هل شعرت باليأس شبح يسير وراءك أينما ذهبت.
هل شعرت بضباب يعمى عينك عن كل ماهو جميل حتى في نظر الآخرين.
هل شعرت يوما انك فقدت الشعور بلذة اى شئ في الحياة.
هل شعرت بوحدة لم بتعهدها قلبك من قبل خاصة عندما تشعر أن الله وكأنه أغلق أذنه عن أن يسمعك.
هل رأيت حلمك يتبدد أمام عينك وأنت عاجز حتى عن أن تلملم أشلاء ما تبقى منه.
هل شعرت ببعد المسافة بينك وبين السماء واستحالة وصول صوتك إليه وشعرت بأنه بينك وبينه ملايين الأميال التي تحول دون وصول صوتك إليه.
هل شعرت يوما انك حتى لو شعرت بلحظه سعادة تجد قبضة في قلبك تنبهك بعدم الإفراط في السعادة ,خوفا من عاقبتها.
هل شعرت بانحناء يقضم ظهرك من ثقل حمل الهموم التي على كاهلك.

؟

هل كل هذا بسبب رحيل......أب .....أم.....أخ...... حبيب......؟؟؟؟
هل بسبب تحطيم حلم عمرك؟؟؟؟
هل بسبب المشاكل التي تحاصرك من كل جانب؟؟؟؟
هل بسبب الشعور بالوحدة ؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل بسبب الشعور بالظلم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل بسبب الشعور بالعجز؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل بسبب الشعور بالخوف ؟؟؟؟؟
هل بسبب الإخفاق في إسعاد الآخرين أو بالحرى إسعاد نفسك؟؟؟؟؟
هل فشلت في العثور على الحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل شعرت بأنك تائه لا تعرف هدف لك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل شعرت بمرور العمر دون شعور لحظي بالرضا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل شعرت بالذل والمهانة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل شعرت بالخزي والعار؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل تعانى من الآم جسدية شديدة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

---------------

هل تشعر وانه بالفعل يتجاهلك ويدير وجهه بعيد عنك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وهل لرجل الأوجاع ومختبر الحزن أن يتجاهل شكواك.!!!!!!!!
هل ذلك الذي يوما مات بدلا عنك كي تحيا أنت.............. يتلذذ بعذابك الآن .
أليس هو
الشخص الذي قال لك افرح في كل حين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وهل كان بغافل عن كل ماسوف تلقاه في حياتك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

لماذا لم تقل له يوم أشكرك....... نعم تقول له أشكرك....... وليس لأننا يجب أن نشكر في كل حين وحسب, بل لأنه سمح لك أن ترتشف ولو جرعة صغيرة من كأسه التي تجرعها بدلا عنك.
لماذا بدلا من أن تقول له لماذا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
تقول له هابني قوة للاحتمال.....................



"انه بضيقات كثيرة ينبغي أن ندخل ملكوت الله"


سمعت كلمات رائعة أريد أن أشاركك بها عزيزي القارئ........
القمح يطحن طحنا ,ويسحق سحقا قبل أن يعطى خبزا وغذاء.
البخور يحرق بالنار ليفوح طيبه .
الأرض تحرث حرثا بالآلات حادة قبل أن تعطى أثمارها.

وكذلك القلب عليه أن ينسحق وينكسر قبل أن ينال رضا الله ويمتع صاحبه بأعذب ساعات الحياة"القلب المنسحق والمنكسر يا الله لا تحتقره" 
كأنه فرض ع الطبيعة البشرية أن تتألم وتذوب أمام الله قبل أن تكون النفس بركة للعالم .
إن أردت أن تفرح مع الفرحين وان تبكى مع الباكين........
إن أردت أن تعزى المحزونين وتبهج اليائسين .......
إن أردت أن تفرح المكروبين وتغنى المنكوبين.
فأعبر أولا طريق الجلجثة متبعا خطوات سيدك.
متقبلا العذاب والآلام حتى تستطيع أن ترثى الآخرين.
عزيزي .......لا تنتظر من يخرجك مما أنت فيه غيره هوووووووووووووووو
ثق أن فيه الكفاية.


وثق



انه سوف يأتي زمان يهرب فيه الحزن والموت الى غير رجعة حيث يمسح الله كل دمعه في عيوننا​


----------



## mero_engel (20 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل شعرت بكل دة ؟؟؟؟طيب لية*

*بجد اكثر من رائع*
*مش عارفه اقولك ايه احيييكي *
*ياريت فعلا الواحد يبقي مدرك الكلام دا*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل شعرت بكل دة ؟؟؟؟طيب لية*



> وثق
> 
> 
> 
> انه سوف يأتي زمان يهرب فيه الحزن والموت الى غير رجعة حيث يمسح الله كل دمعه في عيوننا


 

تسلم ايدك يا كاندي علي الموضوع الاكثر من رائع والكلمات الخارجه من القلب فعلا انتي بتقولي كل اللي جوانا وكانك حاسه بكل ما بداخل كل شخص وكل هذه الاسئله التي تدور في داخله
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## ارووجة (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل شعرت بكل دة ؟؟؟؟طيب لية*

بجد موضووعك  تحفة ومؤثر
ربنا يباركك حبيبتي ^_^


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل شعرت بكل دة ؟؟؟؟طيب لية*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> هل شعرت يوم بأنك تكره هذه الحياة وتكره ذلك اليوم الذي عصف بك إلى الدنيا .​
> هل جاء يوما استلذت فيه عيناك بالبكاء ,أم جاك ذاك اليوم الذي جمدت فيه عيونك عن البكاء وعجزت عن أن تعبر حتى عن نفسها.
> هل جاك ذاك اليوم الذي شعرت فيه بأن الحياة حالكة شديدة السواد والظلمة.
> أنه بضيقات كثيرة ينبغي أن ندخل ملكوت الله"
> ...




ميرسي يا كاندى على موضوعك الجميل
ربنا يفرحك يارب دايماً ويبارك خدمتك​


----------



## وليم تل (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل شعرت بكل دة ؟؟؟؟طيب لية*

حقا بدون الم لا نشعر بطعم الفرح
وبدون جهد وعرق لا نستحق الحياة
وبدون رب المجد نصبح اسرى لابليس
ولا يأس مع الحياة ولا حياة مع اليأس
وشكرا كاندى
على الموضوع الرائع
مودتى​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل شعرت بكل دة ؟؟؟؟طيب لية*

و مين فينا يا كاندى مش بيحس كل هذا الاحاسيس
كلنا بنتالم بس بدرجات مختلفه
كل واحد فينا بيتالم على قدر طاقته
زى ما المسيح قلنا تمام
لكن انا بحب الكلمات اللى بتقول
انت مش ناسى الوعود
تدى موسم للحصاد
و تعوضنا عن السنين
اللى ضيعها الجراد ربنا يباركك


----------



## candy shop (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل شعرت بكل دة ؟؟؟؟طيب لية*



mero_engel قال:


> *بجد اكثر من رائع*
> *مش عارفه اقولك ايه احيييكي *
> *ياريت فعلا الواحد يبقي مدرك الكلام دا*
> *ربنا يباركك*​



ميرسى اوى لزوقك يا حبيبتى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل شعرت بكل دة ؟؟؟؟طيب لية*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> تسلم ايدك يا كاندي علي الموضوع الاكثر من رائع والكلمات الخارجه من القلب فعلا انتي بتقولي كل اللي جوانا وكانك حاسه بكل ما بداخل كل شخص وكل هذه الاسئله التي تدور في داخله
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك​



شكرااااااااااااا على التعليق الجميل ده

ربنا يباركك يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل شعرت بكل دة ؟؟؟؟طيب لية*



ارووجة قال:


> بجد موضووعك  تحفة ومؤثر
> ربنا يباركك حبيبتي ^_^



ميرسى اوى يا ارووجه يا حبيبتى

ربنا يخليكى يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل شعرت بكل دة ؟؟؟؟طيب لية*



ماريان ابراهيم قال:


> ميرسي يا كاندى على موضوعك الجميل
> ربنا يفرحك يارب دايماً ويبارك خدمتك[/CENTER]



ميرسى اوى على كلامك الجميل

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل شعرت بكل دة ؟؟؟؟طيب لية*



وليم تل قال:


> حقا بدون الم لا نشعر بطعم الفرح
> وبدون جهد وعرق لا نستحق الحياة
> وبدون رب المجد نصبح اسرى لابليس
> ولا يأس مع الحياة ولا حياة مع اليأس
> ...



ميرسى ليك يا وليم

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل شعرت بكل دة ؟؟؟؟طيب لية*



نيفين ثروت قال:


> و مين فينا يا كاندى مش بيحس كل هذا الاحاسيس
> كلنا بنتالم بس بدرجات مختلفه
> كل واحد فينا بيتالم على قدر طاقته
> زى ما المسيح قلنا تمام
> ...



شكرااااااااااااا على التعليق الرائع

ربنا يباركك يا حبيبتى​


----------



## فونتالولو (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل شعرت بكل دة ؟؟؟؟طيب لية*

سلام الرب يسوع 
الموضوع لو قولت عليه حلو اظلمههو ملوش وصف هو تحفه 
انا بقيت مدمنه ماما كاندي بكل الموضيع بتعيتها تعيش وتكتب كل الي جوه الاعضاء بجد انا بحبك موت 
تعيش كاندي تعبشششششششششششششششششششششششش:smil12:


----------



## candy shop (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل شعرت بكل دة ؟؟؟؟طيب لية*



فونتالولو قال:


> سلام الرب يسوع
> الموضوع لو قولت عليه حلو اظلمههو ملوش وصف هو تحفه
> انا بقيت مدمنه ماما كاندي بكل الموضيع بتعيتها تعيش وتكتب كل الي جوه الاعضاء بجد انا بحبك موت
> تعيش كاندي تعبشششششششششششششششششششششششش:smil12:



ميرسى اوى يا حبيبتى

انا كمان بحب موت​


----------



## ديما رياض (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل شعرت بكل دة ؟؟؟؟طيب لية*

ما اعرف شو بدي احكي يعني بجد انت  حاسس الي بنفسناا  انا  بشكرك من كل قلبي علئ  هل موضوع من قريت هذا الموضوع حسيت تجدد في نشاط  انا بشكرك كثير كثير انا  كنت محتاجة اسمع  هل كلام


----------



## candy shop (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل شعرت بكل دة ؟؟؟؟طيب لية*



ديما رياض قال:


> ما اعرف شو بدي احكي يعني بجد انت  حاسس الي بنفسناا  انا  بشكرك من كل قلبي علئ  هل موضوع من قريت هذا الموضوع حسيت تجدد في نشاط  انا بشكرك كثير كثير انا  كنت محتاجة اسمع  هل كلام



شكراااااااااااا على مشاركتك الجميله

وكلامك الحلو ده​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*هل شعرت يوم بأنك تكره هذه الحياة*

هل شعرت يوم بأنك تكره هذه الحياة وتكره ذلك اليوم الذي عصف بك إلى الدنيا هل جاء يوما استلذت فيه عيناك بالبكاء ,أم جاك ذاك اليوم الذي جمدت فيه عيونك عن البكاء وعجزت عن أن تعبر حتى عن نفسها.
هل جاك ذاك اليوم الذي شعرت فيه بأن الحياة حالكة شديدة السواد والظلمة.
هل شعرت باليأس شبح يسير وراءك أينما ذهبت.


هل شعرت بضباب يعمى عينك عن كل ماهو جميل حتى في نظر الآخرين.

هل شعرت يوما انك فقدت الشعور بلذة اى شئ في الحياة.

هل شعرت بوحدة لم بتعهدها قلبك من قبل خاصة عندما تشعر أن الله وكأنه أغلق أذنه عن أن يسمعك.

هل رأيت حلمك يتبدد أمام عينك وأنت عاجز حتى عن أن تلملم أشلاء ما تبقى منه.

هل شعرت ببعد المسافة بينك وبين السماء واستحالة وصول صوتك إليه وشعرت بأنه بينك وبينه ملايين الأميال التي تحول دون وصول صوتك إليه.

هل شعرت يوما انك حتى لو شعرت بلحظه سعادة تجد قبضة في قلبك تنبهك بعدم الإفراط في السعادة ,خوفا من عاقبتها.

هل شعرت بانحناء يقضم ظهرك من ثقل حمل الهموم التي على كاهلك.

؟

هل كل هذا بسبب رحيل......أب .....أم.....أخ.. .... حبيب......؟؟؟؟

هل بسبب تحطيم حلم عمرك؟؟؟؟

هل بسبب المشاكل التي تحاصرك من كل جانب؟؟؟؟

هل بسبب الشعور بالوحدة ؟؟؟؟؟؟

هل بسبب الشعور بالظلم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هل بسبب الشعور بالعجز؟؟؟؟؟؟

هل بسبب الشعور بالخوف ؟؟؟؟؟

هل بسبب الإخفاق في إسعاد الآخرين أو بالحرى إسعاد نفسك؟؟؟؟؟

هل فشلت في العثور على الحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هل شعرت بأنك تائه لا تعرف هدف لك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هل شعرت بمرور العمر دون شعور لحظي بالرضا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هل شعرت بالذل والمهانة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هل شعرت بالخزي والعار؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هل تعانى من الآم جسدية شديدة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

------------ ---

هل تشعر وانه بالفعل يتجاهلك ويدير وجهه بعيد عنك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وهل لرجل الأوجاع ومختبر الحزن أن يتجاهل شكواك.!!!!!!!!

هل ذلك الذي يوما مات بدلا عنك كي تحيا أنت............ .. يتلذذ بعذابك الآن .

أليس هو

الشخص الذي قال لك افرح في كل حين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وهل كان بغافل عن كل ماسوف تلقاه في حياتك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

لماذا لم تقل له يوم أشكرك....... نعم تقول له أشكرك....... وليس لأننا يجب أن نشكر في كل حين وحسب, بل لأنه سمح لك أن ترتشف ولو جرعة صغيرة من كأسه التي تجرعها بدلا عنك.

لماذا بدلا من أن تقول له لماذا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

تقول له هابني قوة للاحتمال............ .........

"انه بضيقات كثيرة ينبغي أن ندخل ملكوت الله"

سمعت كلمات رائعة أريد أن أشاركك بها عزيزي القارئ........

القمح يطحن طحنا ,ويسحق سحقا قبل أن يعطى خبزا وغذاء.

البخور يحرق بالنار ليفوح طيبه .

الأرض تحرث حرثا بالآلات حادة قبل أن تعطى أثمارها.

وكذلك القلب عليه أن ينسحق وينكسر قبل أن ينال رضي الله ويمتع صاحبه بأعذب ساعات الحياة"القلب المنسحق والمنكسر يا الله لا تحتقره"

كأنه فرض ع الطبيعة البشرية أن تتألم وتذوب أمام الله قبل أن تكون النفس بركة للعالم .

إن أردت أن تفرح مع الفرحين وان تبكى مع الباكين........

إن أردت أن تعزى المحزونين وتبهج اليائسين .......

إن أردت أن تفرح المكروبين وتغنى المنكوبين.

فأعبر أولا طريق الجلجثة متبعا خطوات سيدك.

متقبلا العذاب والآلام حتى تستطيع أن ترثى الآخرين.

عزيزي .......لا تنتظر من يخرجك مما أنت فيه غيره هوووووووووووووووو

ثق أن فيه الكفاية.

وثق

انه سوف يأتي زمان يهرب فيه الحزن والموت الى غير رجعة حيث يمسح الله كل دمعه في عيوننا.

آميـــــــــ†ــــــن


خاص بـــــ:download:ــــــ​جـ†ــروب ربنــ†ــــا موجود على منتديات الكنيسه 
شعارنــــ†ــــا 
† كله للخير † ربنــــاموجود † مسيرها تنتهى †



​


----------



## kalimooo (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: هل شعرت يوم بأنك تكره هذه الحياة*



kokoman قال:


> هل شعرت يوم بأنك تكره هذه الحياة وتكره ذلك اليوم الذي عصف بك إلى الدنيا هل جاء يوما استلذت فيه عيناك بالبكاء ,أم جاك ذاك اليوم الذي جمدت فيه عيونك عن البكاء وعجزت عن أن تعبر حتى عن نفسها.
> هل جاك ذاك اليوم الذي شعرت فيه بأن الحياة حالكة شديدة السواد والظلمة.
> هل شعرت باليأس شبح يسير وراءك أينما ذهبت.
> 
> ...





*
مشكور على التأملات والنصائح المفيدة
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح



*​


----------



## Rosetta (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: هل شعرت يوم بأنك تكره هذه الحياة*

*تسلم ايدك يا كوكو
موضوع رائع و معبر
الرب يباركك*

:15_3_36[1]::15_3_36[1]:


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: هل شعرت يوم بأنك تكره هذه الحياة*



كليم متى قال:


> *مشكور على التأملات والنصائح المفيدة*
> *ربنا يباركك*
> *سلام المسيح*​


 
مرسىىىىى على مروووورك يا كليم 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: هل شعرت يوم بأنك تكره هذه الحياة*

*انه سوف يأتي زمان يهرب فيه الحزن والموت الى غير رجعة حيث يمسح الله كل دمعه في عيوننا.



موضوع جميل وكلام اجمل



مرسي كوكو​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: هل شعرت يوم بأنك تكره هذه الحياة*



red rose88 قال:


> *تسلم ايدك يا كوكو*
> *موضوع رائع و معبر*
> *الرب يباركك*
> 
> :15_3_36[1]::15_3_36[1]:


 
مرسىىىىى على مروووورك يا روز 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## nonaa (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: هل شعرت يوم بأنك تكره هذه الحياة*

موضوع جميل جدااااا
يا مان
جميل جميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: هل شعرت يوم بأنك تكره هذه الحياة*



mikel coco قال:


> *انه سوف يأتي زمان يهرب فيه الحزن والموت الى غير رجعة حيث يمسح الله كل دمعه في عيوننا.​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
مرسىىىىى على مروووورك يا مايكل 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: هل شعرت يوم بأنك تكره هذه الحياة*



nonaa قال:


> موضوع جميل جدااااا​
> يا مان
> جميل جميل
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


مرسىىىىى على مروووورك يا نونا 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## MarMar2004 (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: هل شعرت يوم بأنك تكره هذه الحياة*

موضوع كتير حلو يا كوكو وتامل رائع ايضيا ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: هل شعرت يوم بأنك تكره هذه الحياة*

مرسىىىىى على مروووورك يا مرمر 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## yousteka (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: هل شعرت يوم بأنك تكره هذه الحياة*

ايه يا كوكو المواضيع الجامدة دي

فعلا كلنا صلتنا اقتصرت على الطلب _حتى لو كان طلب الرحمة_ بغض النظر عن الشكر 

انا لسة كنت بتأمل في الموضوع ده من كام يوم وتوصلت لنفس النتيجة تقريبا وهي

( الحب يجدد الرجاء ويبدد اليأس ويشبع ويثري الحياة)​
مشكور على موضوعك الرائع

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: هل شعرت يوم بأنك تكره هذه الحياة*

مرسىىىىىىى على مرووورك يا يوستيكا 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: هل شعرت يوم بأنك تكره هذه الحياة*



> عزيزي .......لا تنتظر من يخرجك مما أنت فيه غيره هوووووووووووووووو
> 
> ثق أن فيه الكفاية.
> 
> ...


*أحييك يا كوكو مان على الموضوع الجميل ومين مننا ممرتش  عليه لحظه زى دى لكن ربنا بيسندنا وبيعن ضعفنا دايما ميررررررررررررسى وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: هل شعرت يوم بأنك تكره هذه الحياة*

مرسىىىىىى على مروووورك يا دونا 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## candy shop (28 سبتمبر 2008)

هل شعرت بكل دة ؟؟؟؟طيب لية 



هل شعرت يوم بأنك تكره هذه الحياة وتكره ذلك اليوم الذي عصف بك إلى الدنيا .

هل جاء يوما استلذت فيه عيناك بالبكاء ,أم جاك ذاك اليوم الذي جمدت فيه عيونك عن البكاء وعجزت عن أن تعبر حتى عن نفسها.
هل جاك ذاك اليوم الذي شعرت فيه بأن الحياة حالكة شديدة السواد والظلمة.
هل شعرت باليأس شبح يسير وراءك أينما ذهبت.
هل شعرت بضباب يعمى عينك عن كل ماهو جميل حتى في نظر الآخرين.
هل شعرت يوما انك فقدت الشعور بلذة اى شئ في الحياة.
هل شعرت بوحدة لم بتعهدها قلبك من قبل خاصة عندما تشعر أن الله وكأنه أغلق أذنه عن أن يسمعك.
هل رأيت حلمك يتبدد أمام عينك وأنت عاجز حتى عن أن تلملم أشلاء ما تبقى منه.
هل شعرت ببعد المسافة بينك وبين السماء واستحالة وصول صوتك إليه وشعرت بأنه بينك وبينه ملايين الأميال التي تحول دون وصول صوتك إليه.
هل شعرت يوما انك حتى لو شعرت بلحظه سعادة تجد قبضة في قلبك تنبهك بعدم الإفراط في السعادة ,خوفا من عاقبتها.
هل شعرت بانحناء يقضم ظهرك من ثقل حمل الهموم التي على كاهلك.

؟

هل كل هذا بسبب رحيل......أب .....أم.....أخ...... حبيب......؟؟؟؟
هل بسبب تحطيم حلم عمرك؟؟؟؟
هل بسبب المشاكل التي تحاصرك من كل جانب؟؟؟؟
هل بسبب الشعور بالوحدة ؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل بسبب الشعور بالظلم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل بسبب الشعور بالعجز؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل بسبب الشعور بالخوف ؟؟؟؟؟
هل بسبب الإخفاق في إسعاد الآخرين أو بالحرى إسعاد نفسك؟؟؟؟؟
هل فشلت في العثور على الحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل شعرت بأنك تائه لا تعرف هدف لك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل شعرت بمرور العمر دون شعور لحظي بالرضا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل شعرت بالذل والمهانة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل شعرت بالخزي والعار؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل تعانى من الآم جسدية شديدة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

---------------

هل تشعر وانه بالفعل يتجاهلك ويدير وجهه بعيد عنك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وهل لرجل الأوجاع ومختبر الحزن أن يتجاهل شكواك.!!!!!!!!
هل ذلك الذي يوما مات بدلا عنك كي تحيا أنت.............. يتلذذ بعذابك الآن .
أليس هو
الشخص الذي قال لك افرح في كل حين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وهل كان بغافل عن كل ماسوف تلقاه في حياتك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

لماذا لم تقل له يوم أشكرك....... نعم تقول له أشكرك....... وليس لأننا يجب أن نشكر في كل حين وحسب, بل لأنه سمح لك أن ترتشف ولو جرعة صغيرة من كأسه التي تجرعها بدلا عنك.
لماذا بدلا من أن تقول له لماذا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
تقول له هابني قوة للاحتمال.....................


"انه بضيقات كثيرة ينبغي أن ندخل ملكوت الله"


سمعت كلمات رائعة أريد أن أشاركك بها عزيزي القارئ........
القمح يطحن طحنا ,ويسحق سحقا قبل أن يعطى خبزا وغذاء.
البخور يحرق بالنار ليفوح طيبه .
الأرض تحرث حرثا بالآلات حادة قبل أن تعطى أثمارها.

وكذلك القلب عليه أن ينسحق وينكسر قبل أن ينال رضا الله ويمتع صاحبه بأعذب ساعات الحياة"القلب المنسحق والمنكسر يا الله لا تحتقره" 
كأنه فرض ع الطبيعة البشرية أن تتألم وتذوب أمام الله قبل أن تكون النفس بركة للعالم .
إن أردت أن تفرح مع الفرحين وان تبكى مع الباكين........
إن أردت أن تعزى المحزونين وتبهج اليائسين .......
إن أردت أن تفرح المكروبين وتغنى المنكوبين.
فأعبر أولا طريق الجلجثة متبعا خطوات سيدك.
متقبلا العذاب والآلام حتى تستطيع أن ترثى الآخرين.
عزيزي .......لا تنتظر من يخرجك مما أنت فيه غيره هوووووووووووووووو
ثق أن فيه الكفاية.


وثق



انه سوف يأتي زمان يهرب فيه الحزن والموت الى غير رجعة حيث يمسح الله كل دمعه في عيوننا


منقول​


----------



## Rosetta (28 سبتمبر 2008)

*بجد بجد بجد
موضوع اكتر من رائع و مؤثر..
مرسييييييي يا كاندي..*


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 سبتمبر 2008)

> انه سوف يأتي زمان يهرب فيه الحزن والموت الى غير رجعة حيث يمسح الله كل دمعه في عيوننا



روعه من روايعك يا كاندي
بجد موضوع غايه في الجمال
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 سبتمبر 2008)

*انه سوف يأتي زمان يهرب فيه الحزن والموت الى غير رجعة حيث يمسح الله كل دمعه في عيوننا



مرسي كاندي علي الموضوع الجميل ده


وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## candy shop (29 سبتمبر 2008)

red rose88 قال:


> *بجد بجد بجد
> موضوع اكتر من رائع و مؤثر..
> مرسييييييي يا كاندي..*




ميرسى اوى لزوقك يا حبيبتى

ربنا يباركك​​


----------



## candy shop (29 سبتمبر 2008)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> روعه من روايعك يا كاندي
> بجد موضوع غايه في الجمال
> ربنا يباركك​



ميرسى اوى يا حبيبتى على تشجيعك

وحشتينى نورنى الموضوع يا قمر

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (29 سبتمبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *انه سوف يأتي زمان يهرب فيه الحزن والموت الى غير رجعة حيث يمسح الله كل دمعه في عيوننا
> 
> 
> 
> ...



شكراااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## رانا (7 نوفمبر 2008)

*هل شعرت يوما*

هل شعرت يوم بأنك تكره هذه الحياة وتكره ذلك اليوم الذي عصف بك إلى الدنيا 

هل جاء يوما استلذت فيه عيناك بالبكاء ,أم جاك ذاك اليوم الذي جمدت فيه عيونك عن البكاء وعجزت عن أن تعبر حتى عن نفسها.
هل جاك ذاك اليوم الذي شعرت فيه بأن الحياة حالكة شديدة السواد والظلمة.
هل شعرت باليأس شبح يسير وراءك أينما ذهبت.
هل شعرت بضباب يعمى عينك عن كل ماهو جميل حتى في نظر الآخرين.
هل شعرت يوما انك فقدت الشعور بلذة اى شئ في الحياة.
هل شعرت بوحدة لم يتعهدها قلبك من قبل خاصة عندما تشعر أن الله وكأنه أغلق أذنه عن أن يسمعك.
هل رأيت حلمك يتبدد أمام عينك وأنت عاجز حتى عن أن تلملم أشلاء ما تبقى منه.
هل شعرت ببعد المسافة بينك وبين السماء واستحالة وصول صوتك إليه وشعرت بأنه بينك وبينه ملايين الأميال التي تحول دون وصول صوتك إليه.
هل شعرت يوما انك حتى لو شعرت بلحظه سعادة تجد قبضة في قلبك تنبهك بعدم الإفراط في السعادة ,خوفا من عاقبتها.
هل شعرت بانحناء يقضم ظهرك من ثقل حمل الهموم التي على كاهلك.



هل كل هذا بسبب رحيل......أب ......أم.....أخ...... حبيب......؟؟؟؟
هل بسبب تحطيم حلم عمرك؟؟؟؟
هل بسبب المشاكل التي تحاصرك من كل جانب؟؟؟؟
هل بسبب الشعور بالوحدة ؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل بسبب الشعور بالظلم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل بسبب الشعور بالعجز؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل بسبب الشعور بالخوف ؟؟؟؟؟
هل بسبب الإخفاق في إسعاد الآخرين أو بالحرى إسعاد نفسك؟؟؟؟؟
هل فشلت في العثور على الحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل شعرت بأنك تائه لا تعرف هدف لك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل شعرت بمرور العمر دون شعور لحظي بالرضا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل شعرت بالذل والمهانة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل شعرت بالخزي والعار؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل تعانى من الآم جسدية شديدة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

------------ --- 


هل تشعر وانه بالفعل يتجاهلك ويدير وجهه بعيد عنك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وهل لرجل الأوجاع ومختبر الحزن أن يتجاهل شكواك.!!!!!!!!
هل ذلك الذي يوما مات بدلا عنك كي تحيا أنت............ .. يتلذذ بعذابك الآن .
أليس هو
الشخص الذي قال لك افرح في كل حين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وهل كان بغافل عن كل ماسوف تلقاه في حياتك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

لماذا لم تقل له يوم أشكرك....... نعم تقول له أشكرك....... وليس لأننا يجب أن نشكر في كل حين وحسب, بل لأنه سمح لك أن ترتشف ولو جرعة صغيرة من كأسه التي تجرعها بدلا عنك.
لماذا بدلا من أن تقول له لماذا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
تقول له هابني قوة للاحتمال............ ......... .



"انه بضيقات كثيرة ينبغي أن ندخل ملكوت الله" 



سمعت كلمات رائعة أريد أن أشاركك بها عزيزي القارئ........
القمح يطحن طحنا ,ويسحق سحقا قبل أن يعطى خبزا وغذاء.
البخور يحرق بالنار ليفوح طيبه .
الأرض تحرث حرثا بالآلات حادة قبل أن تعطى أثمارها.

وكذلك القلب عليه أن ينسحق وينكسر قبل أن ينال رضي الله ويمتع صاحبه بأعذب ساعات الحياة"القلب المنسحق والمنكسر يا الله لا تحتقره" 
كأنه فرض ع الطبيعة البشرية أن تتألم وتذوب أمام الله قبل أن تكون النفس بركة للعالم .
إن أردت أن تفرح مع الفرحين وان تبكى مع الباكين........
إن أردت أن تعزى المحزونين وتبهج اليائسين .......
إن أردت أن تفرح المكروبين وتغنى المنكوبين.
فأعبر أولا طريق الجلجثة متبعا خطوات سيدك.
متقبلا العذاب والآلام حتى تستطيع أن ترثى الآخرين.
عزيزي .......لا تنتظر من يخرجك مما أنت فيه غيره هوووووووووووووووو
ثق أن فيه الكفاية. 

وثق 



انه سوف يأتي زمان يهرب فيه الحزن والموت الى غير رجعة حيث يمسح الله كل دمعه في عيوننا​


----------



## kalimooo (7 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: هل شعرت يوما*



> > .......لا تنتظر من يخرجك مما أنت فيه غيره هوووووووووووووووو
> > ثق أن فيه الكفاية.
> >
> > وثق
> ...


----------



## candy shop (7 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: هل شعرت يوما*

موضوع راااااااائع يا رانا

ميرسى يا قمر​


----------



## Gondy maghol (7 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: هل شعرت يوما*

*كلام في الصميم
كل الكلام اعلاه يا ما و يا ما حسينه بي
موضوع رائع*


----------



## رانا (7 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: هل شعرت يوما*



gondy maghol قال:


> *كلام في الصميم
> كل الكلام اعلاه يا ما و يا ما حسينه بي
> موضوع رائع*


جميل ا لكلام ربنا يبارك خدمتكم​


----------



## mina_picasso (7 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: هل شعرت يوما*

*موضوع جامد جداااااااااااااااااا ومعزي جدا

ربنا يعوض تعبك​*


----------



## candy shop (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*هل شعرت يوم بأنك تكره هذه الحياة*

هل شعرت يوم بأنك تكره هذه الحياة وتكره ذلك اليوم الذي عصف بك إلى الدنيا هل جاء يوما استلذت فيه عيناك بالبكاء ,أم جاك ذاك اليوم الذي جمدت فيه عيونك عن البكاء وعجزت عن أن تعبر حتى عن نفسها.
هل جاك ذاك اليوم الذي شعرت فيه بأن الحياة حالكة شديدة السواد والظلمة.
هل شعرت باليأس شبح يسير وراءك أينما ذهبت.


هل شعرت بضباب يعمى عينك عن كل ماهو جميل حتى في نظر الآخرين.

هل شعرت يوما انك فقدت الشعور بلذة اى شئ في الحياة.

هل شعرت بوحدة لم بتعهدها قلبك من قبل خاصة عندما تشعر أن الله وكأنه أغلق أذنه عن أن يسمعك.

هل رأيت حلمك يتبدد أمام عينك وأنت عاجز حتى عن أن تلملم أشلاء ما تبقى منه.

هل شعرت ببعد المسافة بينك وبين السماء واستحالة وصول صوتك إليه وشعرت بأنه بينك وبينه ملايين الأميال التي تحول دون وصول صوتك إليه.

هل شعرت يوما انك حتى لو شعرت بلحظه سعادة تجد قبضة في قلبك تنبهك بعدم الإفراط في السعادة ,خوفا من عاقبتها.

هل شعرت بانحناء يقضم ظهرك من ثقل حمل الهموم التي على كاهلك.

؟

هل كل هذا بسبب رحيل......أب .....أم.....أخ.. .... حبيب......؟؟؟؟

هل بسبب تحطيم حلم عمرك؟؟؟؟

هل بسبب المشاكل التي تحاصرك من كل جانب؟؟؟؟

هل بسبب الشعور بالوحدة ؟؟؟؟؟؟

هل بسبب الشعور بالظلم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هل بسبب الشعور بالعجز؟؟؟؟؟؟

هل بسبب الشعور بالخوف ؟؟؟؟؟

هل بسبب الإخفاق في إسعاد الآخرين أو بالحرى إسعاد نفسك؟؟؟؟؟

هل فشلت في العثور على الحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هل شعرت بأنك تائه لا تعرف هدف لك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هل شعرت بمرور العمر دون شعور لحظي بالرضا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هل شعرت بالذل والمهانة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هل شعرت بالخزي والعار؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هل تعانى من الآم جسدية شديدة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

------------ ---

هل تشعر وانه بالفعل يتجاهلك ويدير وجهه بعيد عنك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وهل لرجل الأوجاع ومختبر الحزن أن يتجاهل شكواك.!!!!!!!!

هل ذلك الذي يوما مات بدلا عنك كي تحيا أنت............ .. يتلذذ بعذابك الآن .

أليس هو

الشخص الذي قال لك افرح في كل حين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وهل كان بغافل عن كل ماسوف تلقاه في حياتك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

لماذا لم تقل له يوم أشكرك....... نعم تقول له أشكرك....... وليس لأننا يجب أن نشكر في كل حين وحسب, بل لأنه سمح لك أن ترتشف ولو جرعة صغيرة من كأسه التي تجرعها بدلا عنك.

لماذا بدلا من أن تقول له لماذا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

تقول له هابني قوة للاحتمال............ .........

"انه بضيقات كثيرة ينبغي أن ندخل ملكوت الله"

سمعت كلمات رائعة أريد أن أشاركك بها عزيزي القارئ........

القمح يطحن طحنا ,ويسحق سحقا قبل أن يعطى خبزا وغذاء.

البخور يحرق بالنار ليفوح طيبه .

الأرض تحرث حرثا بالآلات حادة قبل أن تعطى أثمارها.

وكذلك القلب عليه أن ينسحق وينكسر قبل أن ينال رضي الله ويمتع صاحبه بأعذب ساعات الحياة"القلب المنسحق والمنكسر يا الله لا تحتقره"

كأنه فرض ع الطبيعة البشرية أن تتألم وتذوب أمام الله قبل أن تكون النفس بركة للعالم .

إن أردت أن تفرح مع الفرحين وان تبكى مع الباكين........

إن أردت أن تعزى المحزونين وتبهج اليائسين .......

إن أردت أن تفرح المكروبين وتغنى المنكوبين.

فأعبر أولا طريق الجلجثة متبعا خطوات سيدك.

متقبلا العذاب والآلام حتى تستطيع أن ترثى الآخرين.

عزيزي .......لا تنتظر من يخرجك مما أنت فيه غيره هوووووووووووووووو

ثق أن فيه الكفاية.

وثق

انه سوف يأتي زمان يهرب فيه الحزن والموت الى غير رجعة حيث يمسح الله كل دمعه في عيوننا.

آمين
​


----------



## kalimooo (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: هل شعرت يوم بأنك تكره هذه الحياة*



> إن أردت أن تفرح مع الفرحين وان تبكى مع الباكين........
> 
> إن أردت أن تعزى المحزونين وتبهج اليائسين .......
> 
> ...


 مااروعك هذة الاوراق والكلمات الجميله
والمحطات المتعددة فيها
شكرك اختي كاندي على روعة الموضوع
لك كل الود والتقدير والإحترام



​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: هل شعرت يوم بأنك تكره هذه الحياة*

*موضوع راااااااائع يا مامتنا الغالية 

شكرا ليكى..*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: هل شعرت يوم بأنك تكره هذه الحياة*

*موضوع جميل ونصائح مهمه

مرسي كاندي

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: هل شعرت يوم بأنك تكره هذه الحياة*

*موضوع اكتر من رائع 
ربنا يعطينا اننا نلجا لية في حزننا والامنا فليس مثلة معين ومفرح القلوب المتالمة
ربنا يعوضك يا اخت كاندي​*


----------



## candy shop (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: هل شعرت يوم بأنك تكره هذه الحياة*



كليمو قال:


> مااروعك هذة الاوراق والكلمات الجميله
> 
> والمحطات المتعددة فيها
> شكرك اختي كاندي على روعة الموضوع
> لك كل الود والتقدير والإحترام​


 
شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا لزوقك ولتشجيعك

وكلامك الجميل

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: هل شعرت يوم بأنك تكره هذه الحياة*



marmar_maroo قال:


> *موضوع راااااااائع يا مامتنا الغالية *​
> 
> 
> *شكرا ليكى..*​


 
ميرسى اوى يا مرمر يا حبيبتى 

ربنا يخليكى​


----------



## candy shop (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: هل شعرت يوم بأنك تكره هذه الحياة*



mikel coco قال:


> *موضوع جميل ونصائح مهمه​*
> 
> *مرسي كاندي*​
> 
> *وربنا يبارك حياتك*​


 
شكراااااااااااااااااااااا ليك يا مايكل

ربنا يياركك​


----------



## candy shop (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: هل شعرت يوم بأنك تكره هذه الحياة*



rgaa luswa قال:


> *موضوع اكتر من رائع​*
> *ربنا يعطينا اننا نلجا لية في حزننا والامنا فليس مثلة معين ومفرح القلوب المتالمة*
> 
> *ربنا يعوضك يا اخت كاندي*​



شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## zezza (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: هل شعرت يوم بأنك تكره هذه الحياة*

جميلة اوى يا كاندى 
تسلم ايديك و قلمك و كيبوردك كمان:smil12:


----------



## candy shop (16 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: هل شعرت يوم بأنك تكره هذه الحياة*



zezza قال:


> جميلة اوى يا كاندى
> تسلم ايديك و قلمك و كيبوردك كمان:smil12:


 
ميرسى اوى لزوقك 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## النهيسى (8 ديسمبر 2009)

*هل شعرت باليأس*

هل شعرت باليأس 



 



هل شعرت يوم بأنك تكره هذه الحياة وتكره ذلك اليوم الذي عصف بك إلى الدنيا هل جاء يوما استلذت فيه عيناك بالبكاء أم جاك ذاك اليوم الذي جمدت فيه عيونك عن البكاء وعجزت عن أن تعبر حتى عن نفسها هل جاك ذاك اليوم الذي شعرت فيه بأن الحياة حالكة شديدة السواد والظلمة. 



 


هل شعرت باليأس شبح يسير وراءك أينما ذهبت.
هل شعرت بضباب يعمى عينك عن كل ماهو جميل حتى في نظر الآخرين.
هل شعرت يوما انك فقدت الشعور بلذة اى شئ في الحياة.
هل شعرت بوحدة لم بتعهدها قلبك من قبل خاصة عندما تشعر أن الله وكأنه أغلق أذنه عن أن يسمعك. 




 



هل رأيت حلمك يتبدد أمام عينك وأنت عاجز حتى عن أن تلملم أشلاء ما تبقى منه.
هل شعرت ببعد المسافة بينك وبين السماء واستحالة وصول صوتك إليه وشعرت بأنه بينك وبينه ملايين الأميال التي تحول دون وصول صوتك إليه.
هل شعرت يوما انك حتى لو شعرت بلحظه سعادة تجد قبضة في قلبك تنبهك بعدم الإفراط في السعادة خوفا من عاقبتها.
هل شعرت بانحناء يقضم ظهرك من ثقل حمل الهموم التي على كاهلك.
هل كل هذا بسبب رحيل...أب...أم...أخ...حبيب؟
هل بسبب تحطيم حلم عمرك؟
هل بسبب المشاكل التي تحاصرك من كل جان؟
هل بسبب الشعور بالوحدة؟
هل بسبب الشعور بالظلم؟
هل بسبب الشعور بالعجز؟
هل بسبب الشعور بالخوف؟
هل بسبب الإخفاق في إسعاد الآخرين أو بالحرى إسعاد نفسك؟
هل فشلت في العثور على الحب؟
هل شعرت بأنك تائه لا تعرف هدف لك؟
هل شعرت بمرور العمر دون شعور لحظي بالرضا؟
هل شعرت بالذل والمهانة؟
هل شعرت بالخزي والعار؟
هل تعانى من الآم جسدية شديدة؟
هل تشعر وانه بالفعل يتجاهلك ويدير وجهه بعيد عنك؟
وهل لرجل الأوجاع ومختبر الحزن أن يتجاهل شكواك.
هل ذلك الذي يوما مات بدلا عنك كي تحيا أنت...يتلذذ بعذابك الآن.




 




أليس هو
الشخص الذي قال لك افرح في كل حين؟
وهل كان بغافل عن كل ماسوف تلقاه في حياتك؟
لماذا لم تقل له يوم أشكرك نعم تقول له أشكرك وليس لأننا يجب أن نشكر في كل حين وحسب بل لأنه سمح لك أن ترتشف ولو جرعة صغيرة من كأسه التي تجرعها بدلا عنك لماذا بدلا من أن تقول له لماذا؟. 




 


تقول له هابني قوة للاحتمال:
"انه بضيقات كثيرة ينبغي أن ندخل ملكوت الله"
سمعت كلمات رائعة أريد أن أشاركك بها عزيزي القارئ.
القمح يطحن طحنا ,ويسحق سحقا قبل أن يعطى خبزا وغذاء.
البخور يحرق بالنار ليفوح طيبه.
الأرض تحرث حرثا بالآلات حادة قبل أن تعطى أثمارها.
وكذلك القلب عليه أن ينسحق وينكسر قبل أن ينال رضي الله ويمتع صاحبه بأعذب ساعات الحياة "القلب المنسحق والمنكسر يا الله لا تحتقره"
كأنه فرض عالطبيعة البشرية أن تتألم وتذوب أمام الله قبل أن تكون النفس بركة للعالم . 




 

إن أردت أن تفرح مع الفرحين وان تبكى مع الباكين.
إن أردت أن تعزى المحزونين وتبهج اليائسين.
إن أردت أن تفرح المكروبين وتغنى المنكوبين.
فأعبر أولا طريق الجلجثة متبعا خطوات سيدك.
متقبلا العذاب والآلام حتى تستطيع أن ترثى الآخرين.
عزيزي...لا تنتظر من يخرجك مما أنت فيه غيره هو
ثق أن فيه الكفاية وثق انه سوف يأتي زمان يهرب فيه الحزن والموت الى غير رجعة حيث يمسح الله كل دمعه في عيوننا حتما ستزول كل الكدمات الزرقاء ولن تبقى إلا سيقان الأقوياء. آمين


 

​


----------



## marcelino (8 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: هل شعرت باليأس*

*امييييييييين ياربى يسوع المسيييييييح انقذنى من يأسي وانتشلنى من ظلمتى ارجووووووووووك*


*اشكرك يا استاذ موضوع جه فى وقته*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (8 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: هل شعرت باليأس*



> "انه بضيقات كثيرة ينبغي أن ندخل ملكوت الله"



لما بتزيد عن حدها الواحد بيتخنق
بس نرجع نقول الحمدلله على كل شئ
موضوع جمييل
ميرسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## tenaaaa (8 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: هل شعرت باليأس*

موضوع رائع جدااا​


----------



## gtx (8 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: هل شعرت باليأس*

*بصراحة...................... لا تعليق*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك *
*منتظر بشغف*
*موضوعات اخرى*​


----------



## النهيسى (8 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: هل شعرت باليأس*



marcelino قال:


> *امييييييييين ياربى يسوع المسيييييييح انقذنى من يأسي وانتشلنى من ظلمتى ارجووووووووووك*
> 
> 
> *اشكرك يا استاذ موضوع جه فى وقته*​


*مروركم
أسعدنى .... شرفنى 

شكرا

الرب يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## النهيسى (8 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: هل شعرت باليأس*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> لما بتزيد عن حدها الواحد بيتخنق
> بس نرجع نقول الحمدلله على كل شئ
> موضوع جمييل
> ميرسى ليك
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


*شكرا

أختنا الغاليه

للمرور العزيز

العدرا معااكم​*


----------



## النهيسى (8 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: هل شعرت باليأس*



tenaaaa قال:


> موضوع رائع جدااا​


الرب يبارك

مروركم

الغااالى

جدا​


----------



## النهيسى (8 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: هل شعرت باليأس*



gtx قال:


> *بصراحة...................... لا تعليق*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك *
> *منتظر بشغف*
> *موضوعات اخرى*​


*مرور 

كله محبه وذوق

شكرا

الرب معاكم​*


----------



## kalimooo (8 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: هل شعرت باليأس*

*




جميل  يا النهيسى

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: هل شعرت باليأس*


----------



## النهيسى (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: هل شعرت باليأس*

شكرا جدا جدا

للمرور الرااائع


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*هل شعرت يوما انك تكرة هذة الحياة*


 *هل شعرت يوم بأنك تكره هذه الحياة وتكره ذلك اليوم الذي عصف بك إلى الدنيا .*
*هل جاء يوما استلذت فيه عيناك بالبكاء ,أم جاك ذاك اليوم الذي جمدت فيه عيونك عن البكاء وعجزت عن أن تعبر حتى عن نفسها.*
*هل جاك ذاك اليوم الذي شعرت فيه بأن الحياة حالكة شديدة السواد والظلمة.*
*هل شعرت باليأس شبح يسير وراءك أينما ذهبت.*
*هل شعرت بضباب يعمى عينك عن كل ماهو جميل حتى في نظر الآخرين.*
*هل شعرت يوما انك فقدت الشعور بلذة اى شئ في الحياة.*
*هل شعرت بوحدة لم يتعهدها قلبك من قبل خاصة عندما تشعر أن الله وكأنه أغلق أذنه عن أن يسمعك.*
*هل رأيت حلمك يتبدد أمام عينك وأنت عاجز حتى عن أن تلملم أشلاء ما تبقى منه.*
*هل شعرت ببعد المسافة بينك وبين السماء واستحالة وصول صوتك إليه وشعرت بأنه بينك وبينه ملايين الأميال التي تحول دون وصول صوتك إليه.*
*هل شعرت يوما انك حتى لو شعرت بلحظه سعادة تجد قبضة في قلبك تنبهك بعدم الإفراط في السعادة ,خوفا من عاقبتها.*
*هل شعرت بانحناء يقضم ظهرك من ثقل حمل الهموم التي على كاهلك.*

*؟*

*هل كل هذا بسبب رحيل......أب ......أم.....أخ...... حبيب......؟؟؟؟*
*هل بسبب تحطيم حلم عمرك؟؟؟؟*
*هل بسبب المشاكل التي تحاصرك من كل جانب؟؟؟؟*
*هل بسبب الشعور بالوحدة ؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*هل بسبب الشعور بالظلم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*هل بسبب الشعور بالعجز؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*هل بسبب الشعور بالخوف ؟؟؟؟؟*
*هل بسبب الإخفاق في إسعاد الآخرين أو بالحرى إسعاد نفسك؟؟؟؟؟*
*هل فشلت في العثور على الحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*هل شعرت بأنك تائه لا تعرف هدف لك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*هل شعرت بمرور العمر دون شعور لحظي بالرضا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*هل شعرت بالذل والمهانة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*هل شعرت بالخزي والعار؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*هل تعانى من الآم جسدية شديدة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ *
*------------ --- *

*هل تشعر وانه بالفعل يتجاهلك ويدير وجهه بعيد عنك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*وهل لرجل الأوجاع ومختبر الحزن أن يتجاهل شكواك.!!!!!!!!*
*هل ذلك الذي يوما مات بدلا عنك كي تحيا أنت............ .. يتلذذ بعذابك الآن .*
*أليس هو*
*الشخص الذي قال لك افرح في كل حين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*وهل كان بغافل عن كل ماسوف تلقاه في حياتك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*لماذا  لم تقل له يوم أشكرك....... نعم تقول له أشكرك....... وليس لأننا يجب أن  نشكر في كل حين وحسب, بل لأنه سمح لك أن ترتشف ولو جرعة صغيرة من كأسه التي  تجرعها بدلا عنك.*
*لماذا بدلا من أن تقول له لماذا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*تقول له هابني قوة للاحتمال............ ......... .*

*"انه بضيقات كثيرة ينبغي أن ندخل ملكوت الله" *

*سمعت كلمات رائعة أريد أن أشاركك بها عزيزي القارئ........*
*القمح يطحن طحنا ,ويسحق سحقا قبل أن يعطى خبزا وغذاء.*
*البخور يحرق بالنار ليفوح طيبه .*
*الأرض تحرث حرثا بالآلات حادة قبل أن تعطى أثمارها.*
*وكذلك القلب عليه أن ينسحق وينكسر قبل أن ينال رضي الله ويمتع صاحبه بأعذب ساعات الحياة"القلب المنسحق والمنكسر يا الله لا تحتقره" *
*كأنه فرض ع الطبيعة البشرية أن تتألم وتذوب أمام الله قبل أن تكون النفس بركة للعالم .*
*إن أردت أن تفرح مع الفرحين وان تبكى مع الباكين........*
*إن أردت أن تعزى المحزونين وتبهج اليائسين .......*
*إن أردت أن تفرح المكروبين وتغنى المنكوبين.*
*فأعبر أولا طريق الجلجثة متبعا خطوات سيدك.*
*متقبلا العذاب والآلام حتى تستطيع أن ترثى الآخرين.*
*عزيزي .......لا تنتظر من يخرجك مما أنت فيه غيره هوووووووووووووووو*
*ثق أن فيه الكفاية. *
*وثق *

*انه سوف يأتي زمان يهرب فيه الحزن والموت الى غير رجعة حيث يمسح الله كل دمعه في عيوننا*
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: هل شعرت يوما انك تكرة هذة الحياة*




+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *انه سوف يأتي زمان يهرب فيه الحزن والموت الى غير رجعة حيث يمسح الله كل دمعه في عيوننا*
> ​




*موضوع مهم وجميل جدا
شكرا رووكا
وربنا يباركك*​


----------



## marcelino (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: هل شعرت يوما انك تكرة هذة الحياة*

بكرهها اوى اوى​


----------



## روماني زكريا (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: هل شعرت يوما انك تكرة هذة الحياة*

تحفة وجاى فى وقتة بالظبط

مش عارفةبجد اعبر باى كلام

ربنا يباركك ويقوى خدمتك يا روكا​


----------



## soso44 (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: هل شعرت يوما انك تكرة هذة الحياة*

hilw ktir ana awal mara atsajal 3ala hada site habiyt li katabtouh kilkom


----------



## soso44 (4 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: هل شعرت يوما انك تكرة هذة الحياة*

انا حسيت هشي لما تركنا بعض انا و الإنسان لبحبه مشان الدين


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: هل شعرت يوم بأنك تكره هذه الحياة*

*تم الدمج​*


----------

